# Eastend House early 2010, pic heavy



## lizzibear (Mar 27, 2010)

This site has been covered before by several folk, searching on flickr it's quite shocking to see how much the place has deteriorated.

More info can be found here http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/B...=&class=ALL&category=AT RISK&Page=17&NumImg=5


----------



## shatters (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice Bear, and not a pic of me to be seen 

Phil


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2010)

I love seeing pics from this house, but what a shame that it's deteriorated so much. Fabulous one of the rooftop.
Not seen that particular dummy before...that one's seriously disturbing! 
Cheers, Lizzibear.


----------



## lizzibear (Mar 27, 2010)

shatters said:


> Very nice Bear, and not a pic of me to be seen
> 
> Phil



You were saying...


----------



## shatters (Mar 27, 2010)

Aww nutz


Phil


----------



## RichardB (Mar 27, 2010)

Is that not you in the seventh picture too?


----------



## lizzibear (Mar 27, 2010)

Just for Foxy...


----------



## lizzibear (Mar 27, 2010)

RichardB said:


> Is that not you in the seventh picture too?



No, that's new member tedster.

Can I give credit to my bro for a couple of the roof shots too please, I was too chicken to venture onto the roof!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2010)

Cheers, lizzie.
Ah, I wouldn't venture onto the roof either...seriously acrophobic!


----------



## shatters (Mar 27, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers, lizzie.
> Ah, I wouldn't venture onto the roof either...seriously acrophobic!



Ah, an irrational fear of acrobats, me too foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 27, 2010)

shatters said:


> Ah, an irrational fear of acorbats me too foxy



Not to mention clowns!  _Please_ don't mention clowns.


----------



## shatters (Mar 28, 2010)

*A few more from me*

A few more from me-
























































Phil


----------



## RichardB (Mar 28, 2010)

I might be wrong but that looks a lot worse than I remember it less than a year ago.


----------



## lizzibear (Mar 28, 2010)

RichardB said:


> I might be wrong but that looks a lot worse than I remember it less than a year ago.



The lovely old building is rapidly deteriorating, missing windows, open roof lights etc are allowing alot of weather damage. Fingers crossed for a Euro Lottery win, then I'll buy this wonderful place and restore it to it's former glory.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 28, 2010)

Excellent report, but christ on a bike, those dummies scare the living bejesus out of me, I have never quite gotten over that twilight zone episode where the dummies that come to life!


----------



## RichardB (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the dummies were taken in for a photoshoot. They move around a fair bit, I'd assumed that it was visitors moving them but who knows?


----------



## smileysal (Mar 28, 2010)

Such a shame it's been left in the state it has, and deteriorated so much since the last pics from here I've seen. Still love the kitchen range, stonework, fireplaces, and the panelled ceiling. Excellent pics Lizzie and Shatters (and Tedster lol). Nice work. 

 Sal


----------



## Skin ubx (Mar 29, 2010)

Theres a large structural crack through the wall on the main staircase , only a matter of time before the place falls in on itself - its riddled with dry rot all thru its main beams - this is one that will depicted as it slowly becomes a ruin.


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 30, 2010)

Is it just me or is this place full of dead bodies an ghosts.
Great shots.Seems a shame such a grand place could not be re-developed,not a word I particularly like,but it may be better than the wrecking ball,although somtimes when I stand on the spot a place had once existed,I sort of feel the ghosts of its past.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 30, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> Is it just me or is this place full of dead bodies an ghosts



It's just you.


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess the joke,which it was meant as,is not that funny.
I am sure there have been many actual cases of people finding bodies in derelict sites,an that is definitely not a funny thing.


----------



## lizzibear (Mar 31, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Excellent report, but christ on a bike, those dummies scare the living bejesus out of me, I have never quite gotten over that twilight zone episode where the dummies that come to life!





RichardB said:


> I think the dummies were taken in for a photoshoot. They move around a fair bit, I'd assumed that it was visitors moving them but who knows?





chaoticreason said:


> I guess the joke,which it was meant as,is not that funny.
> I am sure there have been many actual cases of people finding bodies in derelict sites,an that is definitely not a funny thing.




Just had to comment on the dummies...

The dummies do look spooky in photos but not one of them made me jump on their discovery (unlike some members of the group on that day!) The whole place has a lovely feeling about it, very tranquil. I was only scared at two, very different points during the explore. Firstly when I ventured on to a floor which suddenly felt very unsafe, I think I shouted out for assistance to get back out of the area quickly, only to have another member of the group bounce into the area like a labrador who'd swallowed a spring! Secondly, I nearly wet myself when I opened a door (what I had expected to see was an empty under eaves storage area) to see someone inside! That took ten years off me!! Cheers for that... you know who you are!


----------



## shatters (Mar 31, 2010)

lizzibear said:


> when I ventured on to a floor which suddenly felt very unsafe, I think I shouted out for assistance to get back out of the area quickly, only to have another member of the group bounce into the area like a labrador who'd swallowed a spring!



There was nowt wrong with that floor, if you want dodgy floors you need to go to Whitty, now stop being a drama queen 

Phil


----------



## tedster (Apr 2, 2010)

That springing out of the door was an accident honest. Yes some of those dummies were pretty creepy, and is that a ghost in one of the photos of a window?


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 2, 2010)

tedster said:


> That springing out of the door was an accident honest. Yes some of those dummies were pretty creepy, and is that a ghost in one of the photos of a window?



did you two meet accidently inside Eastend? 

I love this house. Been twice but need to head back again!


----------



## lizzibear (Apr 2, 2010)

Alir147 said:


> did you two meet accidently inside Eastend?
> 
> I love this house. Been twice but need to head back again!




No! I accidentally gave birth to him several years back!

I have to agree though, it's a lovely house.


----------



## shatters (Apr 2, 2010)

lizzibear said:


> No! I accidentally gave birth to him several years back!
> 
> I have to agree though, it's a lovely house.



Several ? think the word you were looking for was many 


Phil


----------



## tedster (Apr 2, 2010)

I was just exploring the inside of a cupboard whilst Lizzibear was opening the door. Honest!


----------



## tedster (Apr 3, 2010)

shatters said:


> Several ? think the word you were looking for was many
> 
> 
> Phil



Help, being verbally attacked by a dinosaur! Hehe


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 10, 2010)

RichardB said:


> I might be wrong but that looks a lot worse than I remember it less than a year ago.


It's seriously gone down hill since we went, shame to see it getting so badly trashed as it was a fantastic explore


----------



## DJ Jumblemuppet (Mar 3, 2021)

Roofs caved in because of the snow and taken 2 floors with it.
Should’ve looked as it’s nearby a while back.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 3, 2021)

Even a few years ago it was looking really tired. Would be interested to see a shot of it now, if you happen to be close by?


----------



## catweazle (Mar 4, 2021)

Eastend House is still on the Buildings at Risk Register.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 4, 2021)

Yep, it's been on the register for the past 20 years or so, gradually declining.


----------



## DJ Jumblemuppet (Mar 8, 2021)

I’ll try and visit soon and get some pics.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 8, 2021)

Cheers, just being nosey as I'm not going to be down that way for a while due to Covid...


----------

